# Bought Another Pentax M Body



## webestang64 (Jan 12, 2016)

I figure I can always use another Pentax. I'm happy it came with the Pentax 75-150 compact zoom and 28mm.  
For $70 I got all this stuff, the body needs a bit of cleaning but still retains the protective film on the bottom. Guy at work I bought it from said he used it for about 2 years and it's been in the closet ever since.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice shame there it didn't come with the super 85mmf1.4


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## limr (Jan 12, 2016)

One can never have too many Pentaxes  Pentaxi?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2016)

limr said:


> One can never have too many Pentaxes  Pentaxi?


Pentie!


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > One can never have too many Pentaxes  Pentaxi?
> ...


Yepper.....


----------



## cardnailer (May 5, 2016)

Hi, Pentax guys, Just acquired a Pentax ME ...Read a review that says "be careful when inserting batteries, there are several different ways of inserting batteries, make sure you get the right one"....did the reviewer state the correct way? ....NO. so can anybody point me in the right direction,   Any help appreciated, THANKS.


----------



## compur (May 5, 2016)

Pentax ME manual:
http://www.cameramanuals.org/pentax_pdf/pentax_me.pdf

As you can see, replacing the batteries is an extremely complex and difficult operation requiring nerves of steel:


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 5, 2016)

CAUTION: HANDLE THE BATTERY WITH A DRY CLOTH

Picture: I DO WHAT THE F**K I WANT


----------



## compur (May 6, 2016)

Good thing it doesn't use mercury batteries or you'd have to wear a hazmat suit to change them.


----------



## timor (May 6, 2016)

cardnailer said:


> Hi, Pentax guys, Just acquired a Pentax ME ...Read a review that says "be careful when inserting batteries, there are several different ways of inserting batteries, make sure you get the right one"....did the reviewer state the correct way? ....NO. so can anybody point me in the right direction,   Any help appreciated, THANKS.





cardnailer said:


> Hi, Pentax guys, Just acquired a Pentax ME ...Read a review that says "be careful when inserting batteries, there are several different ways of inserting batteries, make sure you get the right one"....did the reviewer state the correct way? ....NO. so can anybody point me in the right direction,   Any help appreciated, THANKS.


Check the housing of battery compartment. Often there is a picture how to place batteries correctly.


----------



## tsar (Oct 4, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> I figure I can always use another Pentax. I'm happy it came with the Pentax 75-150 compact zoom and 28mm.
> For $70 I got all this stuff, the body needs a bit of cleaning but still retains the protective film on the bottom. Guy at work I bought it from said he used it for about 2 years and it's been in the closet ever since.


Would you be interested in a Pentax ZX-M body?


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 5, 2016)

tsar said:


> Would you be interested in a Pentax ZX-M body?



No thanks, I have 2 of those already in my collection I don't use.


----------

